# Antidpressant during IUI & pregnancy: S-Adenosyl-L-methionine (SAMe)



## MicheC (Nov 9, 2008)

I have been taking S-Adenosyl-L-methionine (SAMe) 400mg per day for depression for over a year now and quite honestly cannot imagine my life without it. Its a holistic medicine that I buy from the states as it is not available in the UK. I have researched thoroughly online and can't see how it is harmful (quite innocuous by all accounts), it is certainly much more natural than Prozac or the like (which I was on years ago - it made me feel even worse!). In short it lifts the cloud for me, allows me to feel genuinely happy. When I had 1 month off over the summer due to postage issues my mood really did drop dramatically. And it wasn't my imagination, I have been dealing with depression most of my life so am very in touch with my state of mind. BTW I also take a high concentrate fish oil complex (Eskimo Brainsharp) and high concentrate B-complex as these combined too are meant to help alleviate symptoms.

My question - Is it safe to continue taking throughout my IUI treatment cycle (on stims now)? Is it safe to take during pregnancy? I've seen studies where it was actually used on pregnant women for things like intrahepatic cholestasis. Any advice?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi MicheC,

There is no robust published evidence to support the use of this during pregnancy (this is the case with most complimentary/alternative medicines) so I'm afraid I'm not able to offer any advice on this, excpet to say that safety has not been established. I'd suggest you discuss this with your GP or treatment clinic to weigh up the risks/benefits of you continuing this during pregnancy.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

